
Xcode 7.3.1 Released - chrisamanse
https://developer.apple.com/go/?id=xcode-7.3.1-rn
======
Kjeldahl
Usually I've received Xcode updates as regular updates from App Store, but
this time around I'm seeing nothing (I've got 7.3 installed already). IIRC I
think I've downloaded Xcode releases through the developer program before, but
if this now has changed does it mean I need to install it as a regular App
Store package to receive updates etc automatically from now on?

~~~
Kjeldahl
Weird stuff. On my laptop (which is about as identically set up as I've
managed) the Xcode update arrived as expected automatically.

